# 3. Albtraufmarathon 12.09.2010



## Zuckermann (4. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist dies für die Fans der Alb ein Termin, den man fett im Kalender markieren sollte. 

Zur 3. Auflage hat das Organisationsteam einige gute Neuerungen eingeführt (s. Ausschreibung). Besonders zu loben ist in den Zeiten klammer Kassen und wirtschaftlicher Zweifel, dass das Startgelt mit 15 -19 Euro (ohne Trikot, je nach Meldungszeitpunkt) vergleichsweise günstig ist. 

Da die Organisation und die Strecken ebenfalls lobenswert waren und sind, will ich dazu auch nichts weiter schreiben, außer eines.

Es wurde immer von einigen darüber gemeckert, dass keine offizielle Zeitnahme erfolgt. Nun, NOCH ist das wohl so; vielleicht ändert es sich auch bald, vielleicht und gerade auch deshalb, weil wir der Verasnstaltung die Treue halten und am Ball bleiben, sodass die Querulanten irgendwann ein Einsehen haben...

Es ist auch nicht sonderlich wichtig. Als wir als ambitionierte Fahrer 2009 im Ziel waren, und es waren einige gute Leute da, haben wir uns abgeglichen, hatten gute Gespräche und jeder hatte ein Feedback, ähnlich wie beim Alb-Extrem mit 3500 Startern. Ein Rennen ist, was wir draus machen. Wer also meint, dass eine Zeitnahme, im Internet veröffentlicht, irgendjemanden interessiert oder eine Aussagekraft hat, betrügt sich selbst.


----------



## maxmistral (4. Juli 2010)

Ein Rennen ohne Zeitnahme ist wohl ein Witz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckermann (5. Juli 2010)

@maxmistral

Im Ziel stand 2009 eine riesige Uhr, die Fahrer und das Publikum an der Strecke und im Ziel haben gesehen, wer was drauf hatte, wir haben alle Bike-Computer, in der Lokalpresse wurde über die Siegerzeit von Jochen Coconelli geschrieben (und der gehört nun wirklich zur Spitze und hat sich begeistert über die Strecke gezeigt, will auch dieses Jahr wieder starten und pfeift wie viele andere auf eine "offizielle" Zeitnahme). 

Leider gibt es eine sehr strenge juristische Auslegung des Begriffes "Rennen" durch die Behörden vor Ort. Eigentlich bedeutet ein "Rennen", dass eine Strecke vollständig abgesperrt ist, jeder Seitenpfad. Streng genommen geht das nur bei CC-Rundkursen. Da dies bei Marathonveranstaltungen eigentlich kaum geht (Wanderer, Forstarbeiten, Straßenverkehr...) schreibt JEDER Veranstalter in D in seiner Ausschreibung pro forma irgendwo im Kleingedruckten, dass die Straßenverkehrsordnung gilt. Niemand von uns aber hält sich daran, wie wir alle wissen. Das hat aber u. U. Konsequenzen: Ein Biker fährt z.B. beim Rennen in Garmisch bei einem langen Downhill auf einem Forstweg statt rechts ganz links, um abzukürzen. Ein Wanderer wird dabei überfahren. Was passiert? Der Biker bekommt vor Gericht im Prozessfall sofort Unrecht und muss für alle Personenschäden voll haften. So ist das leider, das dürfen wir nie vergessen! Die Behörden in Kirchheim haben deshalb, wie ich hörte, den Begriff "Rennen" mit offizieller Zeitnahme verboten, weil sie die Strecke nicht komplett absperren können.


----------



## maxmistral (5. Juli 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> @maxmistral
> 
> Im Ziel stand 2009 eine riesige Uhr, die Fahrer und das Publikum an der Strecke und im Ziel haben gesehen, wer was drauf hatte, wir haben alle Bike-Computer, in der Lokalpresse wurde über die Siegerzeit von Jochen Coconelli geschrieben (und der gehört nun wirklich zur Spitze und hat sich begeistert über die Strecke gezeigt, will auch dieses Jahr wieder starten und pfeift wie viele andere auf eine "offizielle" Zeitnahme).
> 
> Leider gibt es eine sehr strenge juristische Auslegung des Begriffes "Rennen" durch die Behörden vor Ort. Eigentlich bedeutet ein "Rennen", dass eine Strecke vollständig abgesperrt ist, jeder Seitenpfad. Streng genommen geht das nur bei CC-Rundkursen. Da dies bei Marathonveranstaltungen eigentlich kaum geht (Wanderer, Forstarbeiten, Straßenverkehr...) schreibt JEDER Veranstalter in D in seiner Ausschreibung pro forma irgendwo im Kleingedruckten, dass die Straßenverkehrsordnung gilt. Niemand von uns aber hält sich daran, wie wir alle wissen. Das hat aber u. U. Konsequenzen: Ein Biker fährt z.B. beim Rennen in Garmisch bei einem langen Downhill auf einem Forstweg statt rechts ganz links, um abzukürzen. Ein Wanderer wird dabei überfahren. Was passiert? Der Biker bekommt vor Gericht im Prozessfall sofort Unrecht und muss für alle Personenschäden voll haften. So ist das leider, das dürfen wir nie vergessen! Die Behörden in Kirchheim haben deshalb, wie ich hörte, den Begriff "Rennen" mit offizieller Zeitnahme verboten, weil sie die Strecke nicht komplett absperren können.



Ich bin 2008 mitgefahren und habe mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich abgezockt gefüllt. Die Strecke war falsch ausgeschildert, ob es an dem Veranstalter oder an irgendwelchen Witzbolden liegt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, das angekündigte Funktionsshirt, das war sowas von mies und es gab keine Zeitmessung, Rangliste, Siegerehrung, halt alles was ein Rennen ausmacht. Die Startgebühr dagegen war ziemlich happig.

Ich weiss nicht was Ihr da für Probleme habt, bei der Albgold-Trophy geht es doch auch. Ich finde es unseriös ein Rennen anzukündigen und dann nur eine Rad-Touristik-Fahrt anzubieten!

Wie man Rennen auch organisieren kann, da sei auf den Calmbach-Marathon im Nordschwarzwald verwiesen. Da gibt es ein tolles Rennen, Startgebühr EUR 8.-.


----------



## TTT (5. Juli 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich bin 2008 mitgefahren und habe mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich abgezockt gefüllt. Die Strecke war falsch ausgeschildert, ob es an dem Veranstalter oder an irgendwelchen Witzbolden liegt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, das angekündigte Funktionsshirt, das war sowas von mies und es gab keine Zeitmessung, Rangliste, Siegerehrung, halt alles was ein Rennen ausmacht. Die Startgebühr dagegen war ziemlich happig.



Ich war auch 2008 dabei und habe auf Nachfrage auch die Ergebnisliste bekommen. Die haben zwar auch nur bedingt gestimmt, weil sie keine Kontrolle hatten, wer welche Strecke gefahren ist, aber immerhin.
Vom Rest war ich damals auch eher enttäuscht, wobei ich bei einer ersten Austragung auch nicht zuviel erwarten kann.
Die Orga und Strecke soll sich im letzten Jahr verbessert haben aber ohne Zeitnahme finde ich das Ding auch eher uninteressant. Wenigstens der Preis bewegt sich jetzt in die richtige Richtung für eine Radtouristikfahrt.


----------



## Zuckermann (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe nichts mit der Organisation zu tun, ich wohne auch nicht dort. 

Ich gebe dir in manchem aber Recht: Ich war 2009 auch mit den damals 38,- Euro unzufrieden (nun ja anders, Trikot ist Zusatzleistung, Startgeld jetzt 15-17 Euro), mich stört es auch etwas, dass es keine offizielle Zeitnahme gibt, aber es ist mir nicht soooo wichtig, aus den oben genannten Gründen, dass ich nur deswegen nicht teilnehmen würde. 

Generell sehe ich keinen großen Sinn mehr darin, gehypte Trend-Veranstaltungen mit 50 Euro Startgeld zu besuchen. Die nun zu zahlenden 15 oder 17 Euro in Kirchheim gehen schon in Ordnung. Im Ziel sehe ich, welche Zeit und welchen Platz ich habe, wir haben uns 2009 alle besprochen; für Rennen mit Siegerlisten habe ich noch reichlich Auswahl.


----------



## Zuckermann (5. Juli 2010)

Eines noch, und bitte mal Hand auf´s Herz:

Natürlich ist eine offizielle Liste ein bisschen das Salz in der Suppe. Hoffentlich verstehen das die Behörden bald.

Aber wie gesagt: 2009 hatte das Ganze auch so seinen Renncharakter, da war richtig ein Kampf um die Plätze, wusste und sah das Publikum, was los ist, der Sieger mit seiner Zeit stand groß in der Zeitung, jeder hatte seine Zeit auf dem Bike-Computer. Was nutzt es im Internet zu sehen, dass man mit der x-ten Zeit und dem x-ten Platz abgeschnitten hat (was keine Sau interessiert!)?


----------



## TTT (5. Juli 2010)

Is doch schön, wenn Du es so siehst. Aber jetzt lass doch auch mal die anderen Meinungen stehen. Ich z.B. sehe keinen Sinn darin für etwas zu zahlen und dann noch an Termin und Wetter gebunden zu sein, wenn ich die Tour auch jederzeit bei schönstem Wetter, zur idealen Tageszeit fahren kann. Die Zeit und hab ich dann auch auf dem Tacho...
Es gibt einfach so viele schöne Marathons, bei denen das Packet für mich besser paßt.


----------



## Zuckermann (6. Juli 2010)

TTT schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach so viele schöne Marathons, bei denen das Packet für mich besser paßt.


 
Passt schon. Ich lasse hiermit die anderen Meinungen stehen und will auch nicht der Rechthaber sein, denn dieser Marathon ist ja sicher nicht das Top-Event schlechthin.


----------



## An der Alb (8. Juli 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Was nutzt es im Internet zu sehen, dass man mit der x-ten Zeit und dem x-ten Platz abgeschnitten hat (was keine Sau interessiert!)?



Ein Kumpel von mir ist 2009 mitgefahren und der hätte gerne gewusst wo er im Vergleich zu anderen steht. Was bringt´s da die eigene Zeit auf dem eigenen Bikecomputer zu sehen? Wenn ich das haben will, dann fahre ich die Strecke abends oder am Wochenende alleine, dann sehe ich meine Zeit auch, muss aber kein Geld dafür bezahlen, nur um die Strecke zu befahren. 

Er hat den Veranstalter mehrfach angeschrieben und nach den Zeiten der ersten oder nach einer Liste gefragt, da kam noch nicht mal eine Antwort.


----------



## Zuckermann (14. Juli 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir ist 2009 mitgefahren und der hätte gerne gewusst wo er im Vergleich zu anderen steht.



Ich finde es auch schade, dass eine offizielle Liste fehlt.

2009 wusste ich kurz nach der Zielankunft, welchen Platz ich hatte und welche Zeit. 

Am 7.7., also gut drei Monate vor der Veranstaltung, gab es bereits über 150 bezahlte Voranmeldungen - ein guter Trend auch im Vergleich zu anderen Marathons in der Größenordnung mit 600 Teilnehmern als Limit.

Man kann das Ganze totreden und wegbleiben oder weiterhin unterstützen in der Hoffnung, dass die Behörden bald eine offizielle Liste zulassen (Gründe s.o.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cesane (14. Juli 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Am 7.7., also gut drei Monate vor der Veranstaltung ...



Nichts für ungut, aber es sind knapp 2 Monate. Vielleicht hätten sich die Kirchheimer Veranstalter vor ihrem ersten Rennen 2008 bei anderen Veranstaltungen schlau gemacht, wie man es richtigerweise anstellt, ein Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen, das auch das Prädikat "Rennen" verdient und keine Mogelpackung darstellt. Da wurde sehr viel Kredit verspielt. Nicht nur bei den Teilnehmern sondern auch bei den Behörden. Deshalb wird Kirchheim eine CTF bleiben und nichts anderes. Und dieses "Pseudeorennen" findet auf einer Strecke statt, die ich zu jeder Zeit selbst für mich oder mit Kumpels abfahren kann. Warum dafür Geld ausgeben? 37,-  mit Radtrikot ist zuviel, vor allem wenn man weiß, dass gerade die Zeitnahme, Ergebnislisten, Preisgelder u.a. viel Geld kosten. Andere Veranstalter bieten für`s gleiche Geld ein Rennen auf abgesicherter Strecke und mit diesen Leistungen an. Deshalb bleibt Kirchheim für mich unter diesen Umständen ein "no go".


----------



## Zuckermann (15. Juli 2010)

Cesane schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber es sind knapp 2 Monate. Vielleicht hätten sich die Kirchheimer Veranstalter vor ihrem ersten Rennen 2008 bei anderen Veranstaltungen schlau gemacht, wie man es richtigerweise anstellt, ein Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen, das auch das Prädikat "Rennen" verdient und keine Mogelpackung darstellt. Da wurde sehr viel Kredit verspielt.



Mensch, da habe ich ganz, ganz ganz schlecht gerechnet... Wenn ich deine Zeilen lese, herrscht ja immer noch ziemlich viel Zorn vor. 
Ich war damals, also 2008, nicht dabei. Vielleicht würde ich dann anders denken.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (15. Juli 2010)

also ich war 2008 am Start und wurde weder vorher noch danach jemals von einer Veranstaltung so enttäuscht. Wenigstens ist das Startgeld reduziert worden, denn gerade die Zeitnahme und die Absperrungen treiben bei den "richtigen Rennen" den Preis in die Höhe. Ich verstehe ja, dass es Biker gibt, denen eine Zeitnahme nichts bedeutet, aber an einem Marathon nimmt man doch Teil, um sich mit anderen zu messen. Nach Tacho kann ich auch alleine fahren. Marathons sind Rennen - Kirchheim ist ne versteckte CTF und jeder Einheimische bekommt Tränan in den Augen, wenn man weiß, welche Möglichkeiten die Alb bietet und wie die Strecke dann schlussendlich gewählt wurde. Es muss nicht immer ne mega Veranstaltung sein, aber wenn man nicht die Möglichkeiten, rechtlich, finanziell oder personell hat, dann ist weniger halt manchmal mehr, siehe Calmbach, lieber 3 richtige Rennrunden als ne CTF unter falscher Bezeichnung.


----------



## Zuckermann (16. Juli 2010)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> also ich war 2008 am Start und wurde weder vorher noch danach jemals von einer Veranstaltung so enttäuscht. Wenigstens ist das Startgeld reduziert worden, denn gerade die Zeitnahme und die Absperrungen treiben bei den "richtigen Rennen" den Preis in die Höhe. Ich verstehe ja, dass es Biker gibt, denen eine Zeitnahme nichts bedeutet, aber an einem Marathon nimmt man doch Teil, um sich mit anderen zu messen. Nach Tacho kann ich auch alleine fahren. Marathons sind Rennen - Kirchheim ist ne versteckte CTF und jeder Einheimische bekommt Tränan in den Augen, wenn man weiß, welche Möglichkeiten die Alb bietet und wie die Strecke dann schlussendlich gewählt wurde. Es muss nicht immer ne mega Veranstaltung sein, aber wenn man nicht die Möglichkeiten, rechtlich, finanziell oder personell hat, dann ist weniger halt manchmal mehr, siehe Calmbach, lieber 3 richtige Rennrunden als ne CTF unter falscher Bezeichnung.


 

Tja, da kann man nur zustimmen, wirklich. Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Mir sind Zeitnahmen bei Marathonveranstaltungen natürlich auch sehr wichtig, deswegen fahre ich ja. Ich habe aber noch die Hoffnung, dass die Behörden die Veranstaltung bald ernsthaft unterstützen (und zukünftig andere Strecken und die Zeitnahme zulassen), und deshalb nehme ich es in Kauf, ein-, zweimal auf das große Programm zu verzichten. .


----------



## Cesane (16. Juli 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch die Hoffnung, dass die Behörden die Veranstaltung bald ernsthaft unterstützen... .



Da liegt es weniger am "good will" der Behörden als eher an den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Es müssen halt doch einige öffentliche Straßen überquert und auch genutzt werden. Bei einem Rennen mit Zeitnahme müssen diese Querungen bzw. Straßen komplett gesperrt werden. Albstadt ist hierzu ein Paradebeispiel. Wie man aus Insiderkreisen hört, ist man dazu in Kirchheim nicht bereit.
Ich gebe da Mike-from-Mars völlig recht. Lieber ein Rundkurs (wenn es von den Genehmigungen her nicht anders geht) und den dann mehrmals als richtiges Rennen fahren, auch wenn man, wie es der Name der Veranstaltung ja aussagt, den Albtrauf mit einbeziehen wollte. Ziehen da die Behörden dann nicht mit, backe ich eben kleinere Brötchen (siehe Calmbach) - habe aber dann zufriedene Teilnehmer. Und das muss eigentlich das Ziel eines jeden Veranstalters sein.


----------



## Zuckermann (17. Juli 2010)

Cesane schrieb:


> Da liegt es weniger am "good will" der Behörden als eher an den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Es müssen halt doch einige öffentliche Straßen überquert und auch genutzt werden. Bei einem Rennen mit Zeitnahme müssen diese Querungen bzw. Straßen komplett gesperrt werden. Albstadt ist hierzu ein Paradebeispiel. Wie man aus Insiderkreisen hört, ist man dazu in Kirchheim nicht bereit.
> Ich gebe da Mike-from-Mars völlig recht. Lieber ein Rundkurs (wenn es von den Genehmigungen her nicht anders geht) und den dann mehrmals als richtiges Rennen fahren, auch wenn man, wie es der Name der Veranstaltung ja aussagt, den Albtrauf mit einbeziehen wollte. Ziehen da die Behörden dann nicht mit, backe ich eben kleinere Brötchen (siehe Calmbach) - habe aber dann zufriedene Teilnehmer. Und das muss eigentlich das Ziel eines jeden Veranstalters sein.



Vielleicht wäre das, was ihr schreibt, die Lösung: ein Rundkurs, dem die dem Hörensagen nach zuständigen, aber eher unwillig-unkooperativen Behörden sogar zustimmen können. Mit Zeitnahme und Absperrungen und einigen technischen Leckerbissen am Trauf. Wie gesagt liegt mir die Region hier sehr am Herzen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Dinge für alle zufriedenstellend verlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike-from-Mars (19. Juli 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das, was ihr schreibt, die Lösung: ein Rundkurs, dem die dem Hörensagen nach zuständigen, aber eher unwillig-unkooperativen Behörden sogar zustimmen können. Mit Zeitnahme und Absperrungen und einigen technischen Leckerbissen am Trauf. Wie gesagt liegt mir die Region hier sehr am Herzen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Dinge für alle zufriedenstellend verlaufen.



BINGO


----------



## RClauss1 (13. September 2010)

Hmmm, wir haben heute auch eine schöne Radtour gemacht. In Neidlingen dann eingekehrt und unterm Strich viel weniger bezahlt als beim ATM.
2008 und 2009 war ich dabei, aber wozu die Kosten und den Terminstreß auf sich nehmen, wenn im Ziel nichts geboten wird und es noch nichtmal eine einfach Zeitnahme gibt. Ja, ich würde schon gern wissen wo ich stehe, denn für den Ersten reichts mir nicht.
Ich glaube, einige gute Seelen wollten für Kirchheim und die Region einen richtig tollen Event entwickeln, sind dann aber an altmodischen, sturen, unkooperativen Behörden gescheitert.
Zum Glück warten im Oktober noch Albgold-Trophy und Engel-Cup, was beides richtige Veranstaltungen sind. Und wenn es in Kirchheim auch mal einen richtigen Marathon gibt, bin ich sofort wieder dabei!


----------



## An der Alb (13. September 2010)

... und die heimische Zeitung überschlägt sich fast vor Begeisterung bei über 500 Teilnehmern.


----------



## Cesane (13. September 2010)

RClauss1 schrieb:


> Zum Glück warten im Oktober noch Albgold-Trophy und Engel-Cup, was beides richtige Veranstaltungen sind. Und wenn es in Kirchheim auch mal einen richtigen Marathon gibt, bin ich sofort wieder dabei!



 dazu noch etwas kleiner Köngen und etwas größer Trans-Zollern-Alb. Da nehme ich lieber einige Km Anfahrt in Kauf und fahre richtige Rennen mit allem drum und dran. Die Begeisterung der heimischen Presse kann ich auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn man hört, dass in Blöcken von 30 Startern bei 500 Teilnehmern gestartet wurde So was kenne ich nur von Albstadt oder Kirchzarten mit zigtausend Teilnehmern.


----------



## RClauss1 (13. September 2010)

Cesane schrieb:


> ... Die Begeisterung der heimischen Presse kann ich auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn man hört, dass in Blöcken von 30 Startern bei 500 Teilnehmern gestartet wurde So was kenne ich nur von Albstadt oder Kirchzarten mit zigtausend Teilnehmern.



Aber die starten dort bestimmt nicht in 30er Blöckchen á 3 Minuten. Da wäre ja alleine der Start ein Marathon .


----------



## Zuckermann (13. September 2010)

Dass die lokale Presse jubelt, kann man vielleicht auch mit dem Versuch erklären, mit einem positiven, öffentlichen Bild von der Veranstaltung die Behörden zukünftig gnädiger zu stimmen. Vielleicht ist endlich mal eine Zeitnahme drin! Kein vernünftiger Mensch versteht diese sture Haltung. 

Was niemals verziehen werden kann und völlig idiotisch ist, ist die Tatsache, dass einige Leute Zeit und Mühe aufbringen und in der Tat die Strecke abfahren, um Streckenschilder umzustellen oder zu entfernen. Welche Gründe kann das haben? Rachlust aus persönlichen Gründen? Schadenfreude? Ein besonderer Humor? Ein spezielles Lustgefühl, wenn Teilnehmer auf Irrwegen sind bzw. etwas schiefläuft?


----------



## Cesane (13. September 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Welche Gründe kann das haben? Rachlust aus persönlichen Gründen? Schadenfreude? Ein besonderer Humor? Ein spezielles Lustgefühl, wenn Teilnehmer auf Irrwegen sind bzw. etwas schiefläuft?



Vermutlich von allem etwas und dazu noch mangelnde Akzeptanz. Was man so hört, hat der Veranstalter vor der ersten Austragung durch überzogene Forderungen einiges an Kredit verspielt. Um ein richtiges Rennen mit Zeitnahme durchzuführen bedarf es einer komplett abgesperrten und abgesicherten Strecke und dies ist bei der gewählten Streckenführung kaum machbar. Da müssten schon einige Behörden gewaltig über ihren eigenen Schatten springen, um hier die Erlaubnis zu erteilen, die Strecke vor allem im Bereich der Straßenüberquerungen komplett für die Dauer des Rennen zu sperren.


----------



## Zuckermann (13. September 2010)

Es ist wohl so, leider. Aber ist es denjenigen, die eigentlich dem Veranstalter eines auswischen wollen (warum auch immer), bewusst, dass sie mit ihren Aktionen gänzlich Unbeteiligte und Schuldlose treffen, nämlich die Teilnehmer, die sich quälen? Unsportlich. Stellt euch mal vor, bei jedem Marathonrennen würden Leute sich einen Spaß daraus machen, die Strecken zu manipulieren! 

 Ich jedenfalls war auf der langen Strecke unterwegs, es hat mir Spaß gemacht, die Stimmung und die Orga waren gut, und ich hatte gute Beine. Nur weil eben jemand ein wichtiges Schild weggenommen hat, habe ich mich übel verfahren, eine Extrarunde von mehreren Kilometern um Gruibingen herum gedreht und schwups, weg war die virtuelle  "Podestplatzierung" sowie das Unterbieten der 4-Stunden-Grenze. Na ja, was soll´s. Kann bei jedem Rennen passieren, wenn jemand die Markierung versaut...


----------



## arminvonderteck (13. September 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Was niemals verziehen werden kann und völlig idiotisch ist, ist die Tatsache, dass einige Leute Zeit und Mühe aufbringen und in der Tat die Strecke abfahren, um Streckenschilder umzustellen oder zu entfernen. Welche Gründe kann das haben? Rachlust aus persönlichen Gründen? Schadenfreude? Ein besonderer Humor? Ein spezielles Lustgefühl, wenn Teilnehmer auf Irrwegen sind bzw. etwas schiefläuft?


 Ich war einer der Betroffenen "Falschfahrer" und behaupte das Wanderer die Schilder beseitigt bzw. vertauscht haben. Auf dem Bossler kam ich an eine Gabelung(links Richtung Bosslerhaus, rechts Gruibingen) dort war kein Schild mehr und zwei Wanderer riefen mir zu "da lang" ich wollte eigentlich schon links abbiegen...als ich die Asphaltierte Sickenbühlstrasse runterfuhr war mir klar das ich falsch bin. Bin dann über Gruibingen(Strasse) zurrück zur Strecke.


----------



## arminvonderteck (13. September 2010)

Die Startblöcke wurden nach den Startnummern gestaffelt. Als Nachmelder hat man dann halt gut 15 Minuten länger warten müssen. 
Ich fand es angenehm mal ohne Massenstart und  den ganzen übermotivierten Grünohren die ersten Kilometer zu fahren.
Die Veranstaltung kann man mit einer RTF vergleichen.Es gibt wohl genug Leute die einfach nur eine geführte MTB Tour in fremden Gefilden fahren möchten. Dabei nebenbei noch den leckeren Kuchen essen und die Landschaft geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (13. September 2010)

Dass irgendwelche dummen Idioten die Schilder verstellen oder rausreissen war im ersten Jahr auch schon so.

Als Ergebnis ist ein Großteil der Biker im Wald zwischen Ohmden und Schlierbach einen schmalen Waldtrail gefahren anstatt auf dem Weg zu bleiben. Na ja, Blödmänner gibt es immer.


----------



## Cesane (14. September 2010)

arminvonderteck schrieb:


> Ich war einer der Betroffenen "Falschfahrer" und behaupte das Wanderer die Schilder beseitigt bzw. vertauscht haben.



Dem kann man begegnen, in dem man den Tourenverlauf durch Absperrbänder sowie eine farbliche Markierung auf dem Boden vorgibt. Dazu kann man an wichtigen Abzweigungen noch zusätzlich einen Streckenposten platzieren. Aber das ist halt personell und materiell aufwändig.

Noch was: der Vergleich mit einer geführten MtB-Tour ist gut - nur so kann man die Veranstaltung einordnen. Wenn ich allerdings den Begriff "geführt" richtig definiere, dann bedeutet das für mich eine eindeutige Streckenführung. Und da ist der Veranstalter durch geeignete Maßnahmen gefordert, gleichgültig ob irgendwelche Idioten Schilder vertauschen oder nicht.


----------



## Zuckermann (14. September 2010)

Cesane schrieb:


> Dem kann man begegnen, in dem man den Tourenverlauf durch Absperrbänder sowie eine farbliche Markierung auf dem Boden vorgibt. Dazu kann man an wichtigen Abzweigungen noch zusätzlich einen Streckenposten platzieren. Aber das ist halt personell und materiell aufwändig.
> 
> Noch was: der Vergleich mit einer geführten MtB-Tour ist gut - nur so kann man die Veranstaltung einordnen. Wenn ich allerdings den Begriff "geführt" richtig definiere, dann bedeutet das für mich eine eindeutige Streckenführung. Und da ist der Veranstalter durch geeignete Maßnahmen gefordert, gleichgültig ob irgendwelche Idioten Schilder vertauschen oder nicht.


 
Der Fairness halber muss gesagt sein, dass dieses Mal viele farbige Bodenmarkierungen vorhanden waren und auch viele Streckenposten an den wichtigsten Stellen.  

Aber ganz gleich, mit welcher Mühe ein Veranstalter zu Werke geht: Wenn, so wie geschehen, irgendwelche Leute ihren persönlichen Feldzug gegen die Veranstaltung führen und ihren Verstand nur zu einem Zweck einsetzen, nämlich Schaden anzurichten, dann werden sie auf einer 100km-Strecke sicherlich Erfolg haben. In einem unbeobachteten Moment können z.B. Schilder verdreht oder Markierungen ausgelöscht werden. Ich kann dem Veranstalter da keinen Vorwurf machen, denn was müsste für eine Armee an Helfern aufmarschieren!?  Selbst bei den besten Rennen mit Zeitnahme, die ich kenne, kann ein Wirrkopf sich austoben.


----------



## T.w (14. September 2010)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> @maxmistral
> 
> Im Ziel stand 2009 eine riesige Uhr, die Fahrer und das Publikum an der Strecke und im Ziel haben gesehen, wer was drauf hatte, wir haben alle Bike-Computer, in der Lokalpresse wurde über die Siegerzeit von Jochen Coconelli geschrieben (und der gehört nun wirklich zur Spitze und hat sich begeistert über die Strecke gezeigt, will auch dieses Jahr wieder starten und pfeift wie viele andere auf eine "offizielle" Zeitnahme).
> 
> ...


----------



## arminvonderteck (20. September 2010)

T.w schrieb:


> Zuckermann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @maxmistral
> ...


----------



## T.w (20. September 2010)

arminvonderteck schrieb:


> T.w schrieb:
> 
> 
> > man hörte er hat letztes jahr sowieso abgekürzt ;-)und sich dann im ziel feiern lassen. da wäre ich auch nicht mehr gekommen wo es doch aufgeflogen ist...
> ...


----------



## arminvonderteck (22. September 2010)

T.w schrieb:


> arminvonderteck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > warum soll man sich bei einem RTF im "Ziel" feiern lassen .......
> ...


----------



## Pippo82 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich war 2010 zum ersten Mal dabei. Leider muss ich auch sagen, dass ich eher enttäuscht war. 
Ich habe nicht viel erwartet, bin eher aus Solidaritätsgründen mitgefahren, weil ich es unterstützenswert finde, dass in der Kirchheimer / Göppinger Gegend sportlich was auf die Beine gestellt wird. 
Die Sache mit der Zeitnahme und der Verwirrung auf der Strecke will ich gar nicht den Organisatoren ankreiden. Das liegt zum Großteil an den Sportsfreunden in der Verwaltung, deren Horizont sich auf die Fussball-Bundesliga beschränkt, und irgendwelchen Wirrköpfen, die sonst nix zu lachen haben. 
Enttäuschend war aber, und das liegt im Machtbereich der Organisation, die Verpflegung (Sprudel mit viel Kohlensäure macht sich in der Trinkflasche nicht gut, kein stilles Wasser vorhanden). Zudem waren einige von der Orga ziemlich unfreundlich (ein paar nette Ausnahmen gab's unter den Streckenposten). Und was im Nachhinein auf der Website unter "Fotos" veröffentlicht wurde, ist ne Lachnummer. Ein Bild von einem Bierlaster braucht wohl keiner als Erinnerung an 95 km Schinderei... 

Das sind eher Kleinigkeiten, aber gerade wenn keine Zeitnahme angeboten wird, könnten die Veranstalter hier punkten. 

Kurz: Wenn sich da nichts bessert, kann man die Runde auch ohne Startnummer dann fahren, wenn man drauf Lust hat. 

Weiß hier jemand, ob Änderungen angekündigt sind? Oder hat jemand ein paar gute Bilder im Netz gefunden? 

Verbesserungen vorausgesetzt: Bis zum nächsten Albtraufmara im September!


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (18. Februar 2011)

naja, es scheint sich ja seit dem ersten Marathon nichts geändert zu haben. Gut, das dieser mich so abgeschreckt hat, dass ich mich zu dieser Radtouristikfahrt nicht mehr angemeldet habe. Wer sich ein bisschen auskennt, kann in dem Revier so tolle Strecken fahren, und das gratis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (19. Februar 2011)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> naja, es scheint sich ja seit dem ersten Marathon nichts geändert zu haben. Gut, das dieser mich so abgeschreckt hat, dass ich mich zu dieser Radtouristikfahrt nicht mehr angemeldet habe. Wer sich ein bisschen auskennt, kann in dem Revier so tolle Strecken fahren, und das gratis.



100% Zustimmung, eine ärgerliche Veranstaltung, der man besser fern bleibt!


----------



## RClauss1 (20. Februar 2011)

...und vor allem ärgerlich, wenn man sieht, was mit etwas Willen möglich wäre. Bin letztes Jahr den Engel-Cup gefahren, relativ unbekannt aber echt toll.
Nudelparty ohne Limit, gute Verpflegung unterwegs, schöne Strecke und tatsächlich Bier im Sponsorenbeutel 

Wenn der Albtraufmarathon nur halb so gut wäre....


----------

